# I Love George! (Costanza)



## applecruncher (Jan 5, 2018)

:heart:

I can't help it.   Seinfeld ended 20 yrs ago, but reruns are on TV a lot.

My favorite character has always been George Costanza. One channel has 2 hrs of Seinfeld a couple nights a week.

One of my favorite episodes was when George had a job interview and he wasn't sure if he got the job or not (boss got interrupted by an important phone call). He didn't want to call and ask because the man who interviewed him said he was impressed that George seem to understand everything and didn't need to have everything explained to him. So..........George decides to just show up! The boss would be on vacation, and George figures when boss returned he would be "ensconced" and boss would keep him.  Doesn't quite turn out that way................ :laugh:


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 5, 2018)

The timeless art of seduction....... :laugh:


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 5, 2018)

I love that episode also ! It's on Hulu also and often just have the show running in the background while working. One of my favorite running gags on Curb Your Enthusiasm is when others tell Larry David how obnoxious the character George was


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 5, 2018)

No explanation needed.....


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 5, 2018)

George in trouble because of the cleaning lady...


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2018)

Costanza the coward


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2018)

I always liked Seinfeld and Curb Your Enthusiasm, here's George parallel parking.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 6, 2018)

George tries to find black friends..... :laugh:


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 6, 2018)

George hires a secretary


----------



## DaveA (Jan 6, 2018)

I was always a fan of Seinfeld, as well as Frasier, and "Curb your Enthusiasm".  I believe the latter show is going to start up again with a new season.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Jan 27, 2018)

Very funny on Seinfeld  but HATED  him  on  "Pretty Woman".


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 27, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Very funny on Seinfeld  but HATED  him  on  "Pretty Woman".



Yeah, Jason Alexander has talked about how people hated him for calling Julia Roberts a hooker (which she was :shrug:), hitting her and trying to force her to have sex.  btw Jason is also a very talented singer.​


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 16, 2018)

When George asks "Will I see you again?"  :lofl:


----------



## Falcon (Mar 16, 2018)

Yeah,  THAT  was  a funny episode.  I laughed @  the  "Shrinking"  one.   :lol1:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 16, 2018)

The best actor on the series in my opinion.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 26, 2019)

Look at George @ 1:07  :laugh:


----------



## Pepper (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 26, 2019)

Here in the Phoenix metro area we get Seinfeld 5 days a week two episodes.  I never miss it.  I think the cast Jerry, George,Kramer and Elaine is absolutely the very best.  George is the most talented and they all are better than Jerry who can't keep a straight face and constantly is either laughing or smiling.  Still, it is a great cast.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 25, 2019)

i was living in Japan when Seinfeld was popular.  (early to mid 90s)
My brother used to rave about it.
I struggled to get into the show when repeats came in the noughties. Repeats are still on free to air tv here. almost daily.
i think i would like george's character the most. The others are a bit smart alec.
loveable loser character you think?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 25, 2019)

My favorite shows were Seinfeld and Friends. I thought George was great.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 30, 2019)

Here's Jason Alexander appearing on an episode of _Star Trek:  Voyager_ ("_Think Tank") _as an alien.  He's a big fan of the original series and William Shatner...


----------



## JimW (Jul 30, 2019)

My favorite show of all time is Seinfeld. Whoever thought a show about nothing would be so big? I've got the complete box set.

"My name is George, I'm unemployed and live with my parents."


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 30, 2019)

JimW said:


> My favorite show of all time is Seinfeld. Whoever thought a show about nothing would be so big? I've got the complete box set.
> 
> "My name is George, I'm unemployed and live with my parents."


I have some similar loser traits to George but Im not as funny.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Apr 5, 2020)

@applecruncher After not watching the show for a couple of years (my choice), I have started all over again with the pilot. I'm in the second season now. Thought about you and this post while watching it. I know that the first season gets knocked a lot but each scene with George and Jerry is a classic. This is from season 2...so many clips to choose from !


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 5, 2020)

@MarkinPhx 

Lots of laughs with George.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 7, 2020)

I had a big crush on the woman that played his fiancé. He said he could not react with her when they acted together and so she was written out of the show.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 7, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I had a big crush on the woman that played his fiancé. He said he could not react with her when they acted together and so she was written out of the show.



I've read & seen intetviews that all of the 4 main characters had bad chemistry with that actress; not her personally but her portrayal of the Susan character.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 13, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> ❤
> 
> I can't help it.   Seinfeld ended 20 yrs ago, but reruns are on TV a lot.
> 
> ...


My fave is Kramer.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 14, 2020)

My big question is despite the fact that I know every episode by heart why so I till watch them? I was a huge MTM fan, Cheers and Big Bang fan but I don't watch those reruns, just Seinfeld. I would watch the HBO Larry David reruns if they were available.


----------

